# Blueray Player/External Hard Drive



## green rosetta (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Guys and Gals;
I require some solid info on the following about Home Theater,
I need to buy a Blueray Player that an ederly women (yes my mom) can watch regular DVD's on and of course Blueray discs, this unit also needs a USB 2.0 port to connect to a Seagate External Hardrive that has movies stored on it (1 TB in size). On top of that it must have an HDMI port to go to Panasonic TV, Am I asking to much, I have searched somewhat and found alot of confusion out there from multiple companys. 

Any advise is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Just about all Blu-Ray players have HDMI as the best quality is offered using that. Not seeing any that support media playback over USB.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Something to consider about blu-ray players for older folks. Unless they're computer savvy, you're going to have to update their player firmware now and then, otherwise they'll have an expensive DVD player.


----------



## green rosetta (Jan 15, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Just about all Blu-Ray players have HDMI as the best quality is offered using that. Not seeing any that support media playback over USB.


 
ebackhus- not sure where you got your info from (one mans opinion), the Lg series Blueray player does in fact support USB 2.0 media playback. Had to search alot but found this and under $100.00 CDN holiday specials. So Lg BD555c or Lg BD630c or Lg BD640c all have USB playback, FYI!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Where did you scour those up???


----------



## green rosetta (Jan 15, 2011)

Make your TV Smart | LG LG ST600 Smart TV Upgrader, BD670C, 3D Blu-ray Players and DVD Players | LG Electronics Canada
TV & Video: DVD / Video Players & Recorders: Blu-ray Disc Players: LG Blu-ray Player With USB Port | Visions Electronics
TV & Video: DVD / Video Players & Recorders: Blu-ray Disc Players: LG Blu-ray Player With USB Port And Wi-Fi | Visions Electronics


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ah, they're Canadian based sites.


----------

